# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Norma Deca & Real Galenika Test

## sasquatch

Looks good to me, but this is the first time I've tried the newer version of the Norma Deca .
In the middle Norma bottle you'll see the red Norma logo, and I peeled off the label and the logo is ethed into the glass itself.

The Galenika looks real from other pics I've seen, but any input is appreciated.

----------


## ajfina

> Looks good to me, but this is the first time I've tried the newer version of the Norma Deca .
> In the middle Norma bottle you'll see the red Norma logo, and I peeled off the label and the logo is ethed into the glass itself.
> 
> The Galenika looks real from other pics I've seen, but any input is appreciated.


The Galenika looks real to me also, about the norma if i was u i'll take a pic of the top

----------


## hollaatyoboy

galenika looks good to me have the same ones right now like ajfina said take a picture of the top of the normas

----------


## sasquatch

Here is a pic of the top of a couple of Decas. I intentionally took the tab off one to show the color of the stopper. The pic may be a bit underexposed, it's not really that black, but "almost" black, like charcoal gray.

----------


## MichaelCC

Galenika looks good to me, but I have never seen such a kind of Norma deca with red logo and this kind of top.
Take a look at these pictures:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51461
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51462
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51463
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51464
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51465
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51477
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51479
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51480
Compare it with yours. 
But the top of your norma - hmmm very interesting ... maybe "judge_dread" can helps us a little bit.

----------


## MichaelCC

take a look at your Norma's label:
Also the "L xxxxx" and "E xxxx" texts are different.
That's doesn't seems to be corect in my opinion ...

----------


## ajfina

one thing they really messed up is the lot 013292 and Exp 07 2007 normas are good for 2 years the real thing it would say(example) L 0402005 and Exp 02 2006 only 2 years
they are fake
like this pic from BOS

----------


## anabolic_juicer

The normas are fake. I been through a ton of these and the tops and lot are both wrong. Also the liquid inside yours looks too clear like it's water (might just be the picture).

----------


## Geriguy

yes, deca is absolutely fake

----------


## Seajackal

I second what Ajfina said about the bad LOT# cuz this was what caught
my eyes at first glance in the first Norma pic, sorry bro but a damn shitty
fake for Norma Deca .

----------


## sasquatch

Thanks guys, once I educated myself about batch numbers, they definitely look bogus (they have a thread about this same fake batch number over at Bodyofscience).
I'll contact my supplier to see what we can work out. Thanks for the input.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The Norma is fake. I hope you get your $$ back.

----------


## sasquatch

I'm working with my supplier about and exchange.

----------


## big an rich

> The normas are fake. I been through a ton of these and the tops and lot are both wrong. Also the liquid inside yours looks too clear like it's water (might just be the picture).


The Normas are def fake. I'm sat looking at one right now. The tops (right in the middle) bulge out a little. What do you think of normas, since you've had a few? I've had one course and didn't think much of them (and I know they're real).

----------


## jeff113113

All deca after may 2005 has a green top and green stopper.words decabol is in red. That what i got from off there site. and it expires in 5 years

----------


## ...medX...

> All deca after may 2005 has a green top and green stopper.words decabol is in red. That what i got from off there site. and it expires in 5 years


Here is the talk about Greek Norma deca not BD decabol...

----------


## ...medX...

sasquatch your depo is real, here is the link to the post where I've posted pics of some recent ones
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=63450

...as for the deca , definitely fake.

----------


## wuboy25

Test is good to go. Deca is 100% fake : wrong lot number, wrong top, and stopper looks grey (from what I see in this pic). Sorry for your loss bro.

----------


## farrebarre

look at the Lot and Exp number on the deca , its 110% fake, sorry for ur loss bro

----------


## SS1476

Bump..

sorry for not starting a new thread,
I cant take pics at the moment. Trying
to see if what i have is fake, and after
searching a long time, this is exactly
what I have. Same greek Deca .

Guys, can anyone help? I have the
same exact Deca. Black stopper, red
etching and all. Is it the lot number 
that confirms its fake?
L 0506026
E 06 2007

Thanks for any help.

----------


## SS1476

I think real, found this.

http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...5&postcount=10

----------


## Seajackal

> Bump..
> 
> sorry for not starting a new thread,
> I cant take pics at the moment. Trying
> to see if what i have is fake, and after
> searching a long time, this is exactly
> what I have. Same greek Deca .
> 
> Guys, can anyone help? I have the
> ...


The batch/exp date relation code matches to the real ones but this means
nothing at all since newer fakes even can copy it and copy also the aluminium
crimps at their shapes, well to add a thing to confirm if yours are real,
check the crimps if they are perfectly crimped at 90 degrees corners, plus
the real crimps are a little shiny compared to fakes, just like silver, and at
last take a real good look at the letters "E" for Nandrolone Decanoate in the
blue square part of the label, if they have all the horizontal lines in the same
size, then they are fake, if they have the lower line longer than the other
ones and have a good crimp, then you're good to go, I hope this may help
ya, bro! Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## SS1476

Thanks SJ, much appreciated.

Looks like Im good to go.. :7up:

----------


## Seajackal

Nice to know that man!  :Smilie:

----------

